# How can I modify FreeBSD 12.0 to use the syscons driver?



## neilms (Jul 18, 2019)

Hello everyone,

Please can someone help with specific instructions on how I can recompile my kernel to use the syscons driver in FreeBSD 12?

I have installed FreeBSD 12 on a new laptop. At the moment I don't want or need Xorg etc. I just need a console that I can see! The default font is so small it strains my eyes and is unusable for this reason. I heard that the driver that replaced syscons is still in development and you cannot easily change the font size to make it larger. So I would like to modify my system to use the old sc. Can anyone instruct me how to do this please?

Alternatively please let me know if / how I can increase the font of the terminal with the 'new' driver?

Best wishes


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 18, 2019)

From loader prompt (#3 on beastie menu)
`set kern.vty="sc"`
`boot`

To make it permanent:
/boot/loader.conf
`kern.vty="sc"`


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 18, 2019)

You could recompile the kernel so it uses sc(4) by default. The setting is in the GENERIC kernconf.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 18, 2019)

To use the newer vt(4) you would might want to change the default screen resolution, not the font size.

This too is a /boot/loader.conf setting. For 1280 x800 example:
`kern.vt.fb.default_mode="1280x800"`

To determine what screen resolutions are available with vt(4) you can check with loader prompt(#3 beastie menu)
`list gop` <<< This will show all sizes available on your hardware;
`set gop 3` <<< This example sets the screen resolution to #3 from list gop;
`boot` <<< This boots with your settings to test;


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 18, 2019)

Here is another screen setting for vt(4) to try from loader:
`set hw.vga.textmode=1`
`boot`


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 18, 2019)

Also notice in the vt manual the parts about "Kernel Mode Setting". 


> If a KMS (Kernel Mode Setting) video driver is available, the display is
> switched to high resolution and the KMS driver takes over.     When a    KMS
> driver is not available, *vt*_*vga* remains active.



So checkout your CPU. If you have Intel CPU from the last 9 years you can add i915kms settings.
This might help with better resolution if using Intel graphics.
/etc/rc.conf
`kld_list=i915kms`


----------



## neilms (Jul 19, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> From loader prompt (#3 on beastie menu)
> `set kern.vty="sc"`
> `boot`
> 
> ...


Hello I had a working system and edited /boot/loader.conf as stated above. Now the system freezes when I try to boot. Is there a way to fix it or will I have to install again?


----------



## VladiBG (Jul 19, 2019)

Boot using recovery media, mount your root partition as read/write under /mnt/ and edit /mnt/boot/loader.conf again using vi.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 19, 2019)

Yes using the FreeBSD installer medium go to LiveCD mode.
`mount /dev/ada0s2a /mnt` <<< For MBR style install
`ee /mnt/boot/loader.conf`
Check for typo or random characters at end.
Command as listed is valid.


----------

